# The snow machine!!!



## tolisamarie (Feb 3, 2018)

OMG! I love the snow machine. It's spraying snow on the winter half pipe - and check out Pietro, a spinning rainbow extraordinaire!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 3, 2018)

I seriously can't wait to get Pietro! He's such a stinking cutie! Working on his last few furniture pieces slowly so I can get him, his friendship level is already good though. And I didn't know how cute the snow machine was! It looks adorable running. I'm gunna be sad when winter is over in game, but happy too I guess since imo there's a limited number of "winter" items to decorate with, and I'm mad I didn't get more snowmen during the X-Mas event.


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 3, 2018)

I haven't been all that excited about getting the snow machine but after seeing your post above I can see how great it is!!


----------

